# East bay trip!



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

Well today me and my dad hopped aboard Capt.Rob cummings boat! Our first stop produced one trout a 23 inch trout. We moved to another reef it produced 9 keeper trout. We headed to the south shoreline for some reds but it didnt pay off. We had reds tailing and movin around! Then on our way in we hit the birds they produced 4 keeper trout wich finished up our day! we ended up with 14 trout and 2 eating sized trout. we were throeing topwaters and soft plastics. mainly the big spooks. The water was chilly. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

*one more!*

picture


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

what is that fish in the 4th picture?


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

nice day btw! good lookin fish!!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Very very nice catch and great report.


----------



## ankledeep (Aug 16, 2005)

fish in 4th pic looks like a golden croker, good eatin


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

yes they are and thats what it is!! we are going to be eating good tonight!


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice report Josh.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Fishing with Capt.Rob is always a fun experience awesome trip Josh good job.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you noo-noo. Maybe we can get out one day;]


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice catch


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

thank you thats the best in a while!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Shouldn't Capt Rob be in San leon working!!!


----------



## flapper (Jun 16, 2008)

rc lives in greatwood(sugarland).what the hell would he be doing in san leon?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thats a nice croaker, great report and pics


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Sweet! Looks like a good trip to me.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Good job Josh! Kudos to Robbie Dobbie ( Capt Rob ) for putt'n you on them!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

I say WAY to GO!!! Im sure you Were fishin with a Laguna.?? LOL
Glad you had a great day with your Dad on the water.

Hats off to you!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice haul


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice fish buddy!!!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Wrong guy.Looked familar.


flapper said:


> rc lives in greatwood(sugarland).what the hell would he be doing in san leon?


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks guys...yeah rob is great i highly reccomend him!


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Saw ya'll out there today. Wondered how ya'll were doing. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very Nice ! Solid day and good times .


----------



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

Funny trip, great pics, memories for a lifetime. Way to go. Capt. RC knows his stuff.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Very good job! Memories like those will last a lifetime!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like Rich Beem in 2 of those pics!!! Nice job guys!!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great pics and report; thanks for sharing!


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job!!! Captain Rob Cumming is the bomb!!! He is truly one of the best fisherman, guide and friends that I know!!! Awesome post!


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks yeah it was our second trip was him we are still pleased!


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*great catch Josh ,you will be the guide in the future cause you are learning from the best. Capt.Rob can put you on them and he is photo "pretty"*


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

those large croaker taste just like a red to me, def good eating! Nice report, ur quite the lil fisherman!!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Way to go!! Haven't seen a Croaker that size in awhile. Great eating there!!


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

Good report! Congrats. Capt. Rob is the man!


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Josh, I think you are precious and Capt. Rob (Baylor) and I hope that our Logan will enjoy fishing as much as you do!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*I think....*

that visor has seen it's day.. ! You need to put it to rest in your visor hall of fame and break out a new one!

Tell your Daddy hello for me and take care. I guess school's back in so have fun.

Jode


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you Jode! Yeah that visor has seen better days...But Laguna has some other lady doing their hats,shirts,and visors. I cant get in touch with her and neither can they. I hope they get some new ones in soon I need one!


----------



## Capt. Rob Baylor (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks good. Glad to you and Rob C. got together. Good to see you fishing.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you hopefully me and you can get out on the water sometime!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

flapper said:


> rc lives in greatwood(sugarland).what the hell would he be doing in san leon?


Capt. Rob lives in San Leon!!


----------



## flapper (Jun 16, 2008)

*different cap't*

cap't rob cummings lives in sugarland


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

its sugarland!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Does he work in san leon or is he a full time capt in matty? Dude looks familar.


----------



## flapper (Jun 16, 2008)

DatDude said:


> Does he work in san leon or is he a full time capt in matty? Dude looks familar.


full time in matty


----------

